# Working lines good with families?



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I just had a breeder tell me in an email that working lines have no place in a family home...PERIOD. This breeder has bred working lines and appears to have some now, but mostly show lines with Schutzhund titles.

I agree that a working line dog should go to a working home or very active family that can stimulate them and get out the energy, but not good at all?

Thoughts?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Working lines can absolutely work with families. Check back in tomorrow and I'm sure you'll hear tons of responses from people and their working line dogs as family pets.

The right breeder will match their puppy up with the right family (or situation).


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Unless you have over the top working lines then no.
But there are definitely working lines that are too much for almost anyone.

But they are not good examples of the breed and are against the standard if they are like that.

I have both show lines and working lines. Both are great family dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

meldleistikow said:


> I just had a breeder tell me in an email that working lines have no place in a family home...PERIOD.


Sounds like HIS working lines have no place in a family home.

I have two working line females in my home, they are companion dogs. Yes, they have a lot of energy and require training, but what dog doesn't?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a working line female, she is just a pet for now, she loves people, great with children, great with other dogs and cats. She's very sweet and loves to cuddle.

She has medium/high energy but is calm and relaxed inside my home, outside is when she gets wild.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I would say if this individual is breeding working lines that cannot live in a house with a family you should probably avoid them at all costs.

I can see the wisdom of a "top" competitior wanting their dog to spend more time kenneled than not. For your average Joe that wants a companion first and foremost and a working buddy second...rubbish.

Even more rubbish if you're talking about a working line "pet."

There are dozens and dozens of people who keep their working working lines and their pet working lines in the house with their families.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have 8 GSDs in our house. 6 are from working lines, one is Czech and the rest are German or Belgian. The czech dog is the only one who doesn't spend a ton of time in the house, but it's mostly because our 10yo male doesn't really like him. When my daughter has her dogs (the 10yo is hers) with her somewhere else, the czech guy comes upstairs, too. Otherwise he hangs out in the basement where my husband's office and shop are. 
It takes a bit of work with some of them to teach them to leave the cats alone and not obsess over them, but other than that they mature into good house dogs if trained to do so! 
Annette


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I currently have 3 titled dogs who live as pets...1 a senior, 2 very active and lively...I have also had 3 or 4 others (Sch1 to Sch3) living in my house as pets - most of my pups are in pet and pet/sport homes - one dog who is certified SAR, then became a K9 on border patrol (Canada) for State Police, is also certified for Narcotics, making many finds, and patrol...he lives in a home with a 4 year old girl who belongs to Him! This dog is as serious and drivy as they come (balanced!!) and that child is his responsibility when he is not on duty as a LE K9.... 

Yes, people do breed these out of control, nearly OCD, "extreme" dogs - and no, they won't be good pets...so look for someone who breeds what you need.

Lee


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for sharing your experience with your dogs. I plan to go with working lines. 

I had a Czech line that I loved. He was easy to train because of his high ball drives. He was so focused and quick on every command. He was also an easy going dog when he was in the house and great with my two young daughters. He had no issues with other dogs or even our cat, but he was raised with the cat and the cat was the boss. He was a running buddy and played lots of fetch to burn off energy. He also loved hide and seek. I unfortunately had to give him up a few years ago because of divorce and no where to live that would let me keep him. His current owners let me see him whenever I want. He is almost nine, very healthy and still has lots of energy. 

I want another dog like him and was hoping that it wasn't an isolated incident that he was such a good family pet. We are a very active family. I am a runner and we walk our dogs to go pick kids up from school and to go watch the kids play soccer. We also have a cabin on acreage that we go to in the summer where the dogs get to go nuts and swim all day.

I plan on going with working lines, but I wanted to hear others opinions. BTW, I emailed this breeder 3 weeks ago and gave them my phone number as well and they just got back to me. I know breeders are really busy, but that seemed like a long time.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a WL and she is a big couch potato! She has just about zero drive! If she was put in a true "working" home, she'd be miserable. All WL dogs have different levels of drive, so yes, some are MORE suited to be a family dog than others.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a working line male. He is a family pet. Yes, he keeps us on our toes, and needs both mental and physical exercise, but he's a great boy and such a love. He's just as happy, to relax and watch some tv with the family as he is going for a walk.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I have a working line male. He is a family pet. Yes, he keeps us on our toes, and needs both mental and physical exercise, but he's a great boy and such a love. He's just as happy, to relax and watch some tv with the family as he is going for a walk.


Totally agree and would add that the energy needs to be directed whether in a kennel or the home. I have a 2 1/2 yr Czech import and a 7 1/2 year old handicapped son. We have to be careful when caregivers are present but once he is comfortable with them he treats them like members of the family. He is a very social dog. I think my relationship with him is the biggest reason I have had very little handler aggression even though I've put a lot of pressure on him while in drive. He has handler aggression in his lines, and that was mentioned when I got him. 

He is hard core high drive so I'm doing mental and physical things with him in the house constantly, and he destroys a wolf size black kong every 2 to 3 weeks. 

He's crated when we have company to give us the time to pay attention to our guests.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

overall what a bunch of bunko-junko . 
as in everything there are well bred working dogs and poorly bred working dogs. Breeders who just throw things together without understanding what the names "mean" , what balance or unbalance they are bringing to the next generation.
It helps if the breeder was thoroughly familiar with several generations of dogs , as in a program with planning , guiding it forward into the future.
There are so many who dabble, try a combination and then make some pronouncement that this is what the "whole" is . They may do so just to cover a segment of the market with no real interest and no committment . 
My experience mirrors Wolfstraum's -- 
Find the breeder that produces what you want .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I have two WL Shepherds - they are both sport/working dogs first, family pets second. (Yep, I'm a competitor and thats how it goes)

My male is high drive but definitely has an off switch and as long as he is exercised daily (1-2 hours) and has his OB training 4-5 days a week, he is a dream in the house. Quiet and content.

My female is the extreme dog that could not be a "house pet". She can LITERALLY train for 8 hours straight(Tracking, OB, protection) and only need a 45 minute nap before she is ready to go again. Her entire litter is like this....she never stops and it is a rare sight to actually see her asleep. But she is definitely an amazing working dog!

If possible, meet previous dogs or ask the breeder about dogs in their lines, and if they have some in pet homes. A good working line breeder is not going to be breeding for "pets", but there will always be puppies in their lines who have lower drive and lower energy, that make great pets. Also, since they were bred for temperament first, you have a better chance of having a balanced, strong nerved dog, which makes owning any dog easier.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

FWIW - in a well thought out, carefully planned, balanced WL litter - it is hard to find a dog who is ONLY a pet - if the litter is consistent, then all the pups are similar and fine points of structure and dominance dictate what pups go to pet only homes....all should be trainable and solid in nerves - some may have higher intensity - but you want the same good nerves and biddability in your companion pups as in your working home/companion pups...I struggle more to figure out the lower end of drive in a litter !!

Lee


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a wl female and she is a great family dog, I babysit a lil girl with downs and my dog is amazing with her or any other kid.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No issue here. Again, depends on the combo. But daughter (who does tennis, not really dogs) plays and "trains" Gabor's retired competition dog. Does tracking with him and hangs out with him. This is a strong, civil dog (1/2 Czech) that is full of fight.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think it also depends on the family it's living with

I have always had working lines and first & foremost they are my 'pets', live in my house, sleep on the furniture


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

meldleistikow said:


> I just had a breeder tell me in an email that *working lines* have no place in a family home...PERIOD. This breeder has bred working lines and appears to have some now, but *mostly show lines* with Schutzhund titles.


Soooo. . . you had a person selling Show Line dogs tell you that Working Line dogs aren't good for families? Hmmmmmmmmmm. . . aranoid:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

This type of misguidance is why we have people buying puppies improperly matched for them.
ALL well bred GSD dogs should make wonderful home companions....WL & SL alike.
It is one of the characteristics within this breed.
Personally, I don't think either are "better"......good, solid dogs are found in both.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

But this person has 2 working lines right now and has pictures of their kids with a couple working lines from the past. They say they have had bad experience with working lines. Doesn't look like it to me. 

I will most definitely not be buying from them, but was surprised about the comment when they have had working lines with their kids.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I think it also depends on the family it's living with
> 
> I have always had working lines and first & foremost they are my 'pets', live in my house, sleep on the furniture


 
It really does depend on the family Rorie is absolutely terrible with my fathers side of the family-terrible-with my mother side of the family she is fine. Of course Max my show line was the same way


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> This type of misguidance is why we have people buying puppies improperly matched for them.
> ALL well bred GSD dogs should make wonderful home companions....WL & SL alike.
> It is one of the characteristics within this breed.
> Personally, *I don't think either are "better"......good, solid dogs are found in both.*


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

